# 240sx with a GT-S R32-33 RB25Det swap



## PeteyPab (Mar 13, 2005)

Hi im looking into building a nissan 240sx and i found a SKYLINE (GT-S) R32, 33 RB25Det motor online and i was wondering if anyone could tell me if that motor can be directly swapped into a 240 and if not was engine would you recommend for a swap? thanks


----------



## ckykm (Apr 22, 2003)

PeteyPab said:


> Hi im looking into building a nissan 240sx and i found a SKYLINE (GT-S) R32, 33 RB25Det motor online and i was wondering if anyone could tell me if that motor can be directly swapped into a 240 and if not was engine would you recommend for a swap? thanks


no you need custom engine mounts and custom driveshaft...check out mckinneymotorsports.com u've probably heard this a million times but SR20DET would be the easiest engine swap... S13 and S14 SR20DET that is. S15 isnt worth it


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

I think there are other companies that make mount kits for the RB25DET swap, at least, there should be. Custom making some wouldn't be impossible, it you had a set of McKinney mounts to look at. Also, the hydrostatic fan doesn't fit, so you need electric fans.


----------

